# Aquarienpflanzen



## Hagalaz (10. Nov. 2011)

Hi Leute,
ich weis ist nicht die richtige Kategorie wusste aber nicht wo sonst hin damit
ich hab folgendes Problem hab ein 800 Liter Südamerikaner Aquarium in dem hatte ich eine schöne große Pflanze, der Echinodorusart, die leider von meinem Vater totgeschnitten wurde :evil
Die hatte relativ festes Blattwerk und seitdem kann sich bei mir keine Pflanze mehr durchsetzen da ich einige Welse und auch pflanzenfressende Augenfleckenbuntbarsche im Becken hab.
Hat einer von euch Ahnung welche Pflanze sich unter solchen Bedingungen durchsetzen kann oder um welche es sich bei meiner Pflanze genau gehandelt hat?

danke schon mal


----------



## Annett (11. Nov. 2011)

*AW:  Aquarienpflanzen*

Hallo Darius.

Ich hatte (habe) hier in meinem Becken, was aufgelöst werden soll, einige "Anubia"Pflanzen.
Die ehemals dort lebenden __ Barsche haben sie halbwegs in Ruhe gelassen und das will was heißen. Blätter und Stiele sind sehr stabil. 
Bei Interesse könntest Du die sehr gern haben, allerdings sind es aktuell keine richtigen "Schönheiten". Das wird jedoch wieder...


----------



## Hagalaz (11. Nov. 2011)

*AW:  Aquarienpflanzen*

@ Annett ist ned gemeint aber die Anubias arten sind ja ehr in Afrika heimisch und ich möchte eigentlich ein reines Südamerikaner Becken trotzdem danke


----------



## Limnos (11. Nov. 2011)

*AW:  Aquarienpflanzen*

Hi Darius

Versuchs mal mit der Riesenvallisnerie (V. americana). Ich hoffe Dein Becken ist groß genug. Sie kann nämlich bis zu 2 m lange Blätter von 4 cm Breite entwickeln. Ansonsten wären die Schwimmpflanzen Pistia und Eichhornia noch in Südamerika vertreten. Aber da wo solche __ Barsche vorkommen, ist auch kaum Pflanzenwuchs. Insofern, wenn man ganz authentisch das Becken einrichten will, sollte man auf Pflanzen verzichten und mit Wurzelwerk und Steinen arbeiten. Ein "Südamerikabecken" ist so etwas , wie eine "Europastadt", in der es Petersdom, Eifelturm, Tower, Grachten und Brandenburger Tor gibt vor der Kulisse von Alpen und Nordsee. Nimm also ruhig Anubias, die Fische werden es Dir nicht verübeln.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Nov. 2011)

*AW:  Aquarienpflanzen*

Hi Darius,

ich hatte zwar auch schon mehrere Augenfleckbuntbarscharten  (Heros efasciatus, Heros severus - den echten Maulbrüter, Heros appendiculata, Heros notatus, aber die haben bei mir höchstens mal ein paar feinblättrige Pflanzen geschreddert (Cabomba __ Wasserpest, ect.

Wenn Du __ Pflanzenfresser a la Mühlsteinsalmler im Becken hast, wirds schwer mit Pflanzen. Echte Herbivoren und auch große omnivore Bubas die sich den Wanst gern mal mit Grünzeug vollstopfen bekommen  mit der Zeit alles klein. Selbst an sich "barschfeste" Pflanzen sind vor denen nicht ganz sicher. 
Meine 25cm Nimbochromis venustus, obwohl ja eigentlich __ Raubfische fraßen mir von einem Tag auf den anderen im Malawibecken die Riesenvallisnerien, die Blätter der Anubien ab, und gingen sogar an den angeblich giftigen Javafarn.

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (12. Nov. 2011)

*AW:  Aquarienpflanzen*

@ Wolfgang Also ganz so groß ist das Becken dann doch nicht
Hab schon reichlich Wurzelaufbauten drin möchte aber einfach zur Auflockerung ein paar Pflanzen drin haben.

@ Frank also ich hab en Heros severus drin und der frisst bei uns alles dem kann man festen Eisbergsalat reinwerfen und der ist weg. Aber bist du dir sicher, dass du dich da nicht vertan hast weil bei mir ist das ein Offenbrüter. Sonst hab ich keine __ Pflanzenfresser drin nur eben viele Welse die die Pflanzen abrasspeln.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW:  Aquarienpflanzen*

Hi Darius,

ja, da bin ich ganz sicher. 

Früher wurden alle Heros im Handel als Heros severus/severum verkauft (man dachte damals noch es sein ne monotypische Gattung:beten). In den letzten 15 Jahren wurde  Heros severum, nachdem endlich festgestellt wurde das es doch nicht nur eine Art ist was darunter im Umlauf ist, in eine Vielzahl eigenständiger Arten aufgeteilt - daraus sind mittlerweile min. 20 Heros-Arten geworden - und es werden immer wieder noch neue gefunden. 

Der Name Heros severus jedenfalls steht heute einzig und allein für den bisher einzigen darunter bekannten Maulbrüter)

Aber da sich die meißten Zooläden halt net gerne von jahrzehnte benutzten Namen abbringen lassen bekommt man heutzutage unter diesem Namen immer noch ganz andere Heros-Arten
 aber da werden ja auch heute noch viele andere großen Süd-/Mittelamerikaner als Cichlasoma xxx verkauft, oder Non-Mbuna Malawis als Haplochromis xxx obwohl die beiden ehemalige Riesengattungen schon zum Großteil seit mehr als 20-25 Jahren in ganz andere Gattungen revidiert wurde

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW:  Aquarienpflanzen*

Hmm ok wusste ich nicht werde mal ein Bild von ihm machen und reinstellen 
Kommt es mir nur so vor oder gibt es relativ wenig Maulbrüter in Südamerika´?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW:  Aquarienpflanzen*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> Hmm ok wusste ich nicht werde mal ein Bild von ihm machen und reinstellen
> Kommt es mir nur so vor oder gibt es relativ wenig Maulbrüter in Südamerika´?



Hi,

ja außerhalb des Malawisees besitzt kein anderes Gewässer so viele maulbrütende Buntbarscharten. Maulbrut entwickelt sich halt meißt dort wo das recht monotone Umfeld keinen guten Schutz für den Laich bietet. Im Südamerika gibt es halt sehr vielfälltige Bedingungen, sodas die Buntbarsche dort nicht so stark gezwungen waren spezielle Brutbedingungen zu entwickeln (gibt dort etliche Maulbrüter unter den Erdfressern, die auf deckungsarmen Sandflächen leben). Im Tanganjikasee verteilt sichs Brutverhalten ja so in etwa 50:50 zwischen den Höhlenbrütern und den Maulbrütern. (es gibt da ja auch noch einige wenige Offenbrüter - wie den größten Buntbarsch überhaupt)

Das es im Malawi nur Maulbrüter (und keine Offen- bzw. Versteckbrüter mehr) unter den Buntbarschen gibt hat übrigens eine benale Gegebenheit zum Grund. Während einer letzten Eiszeiten trocknete er fast komplett aus. In den recht versteckarmen und lebensfeindlich werdenden Restwasserbeständen überlebten nur noch ein paar wenige maulbrütende Buntbarsche, die sich, nachden das Wasser wieder mehr wurde, gleich auf alle freigewordenen Bereich massiv ausbreiten konnten. Wieder neu eingewanderte Buntbarsche konnten sich wegen deren Übermacht schließlich nicht mehr behaupten und verschwanden schnell wieder


----------



## Hagalaz (18. Nov. 2011)

*AW:  Aquarienpflanzen*

Ok interessant man lernt immer wieder neues


----------



## Hagalaz (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW:  Aquarienpflanzen*

So hab jetzt mal einige Bilder gemacht mal sehn was du zu diesem Heros sagst
Bild 1 ist das Männchen 2 das Weibchen 3 und 4 sind Wännchen und Weibchen einer Art die ich leider nicht mehr den Namen weis kennst du die vielleicht?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW:  Aquarienpflanzen*

Hi Darius,

dem großem roten Schulterbereich und der stark rötlichen Afterflosse nach würde ich sagen das ist eher ein Heros efasciatus "Rotkeil". (zumindest das Weib sieht sehr stark danach aus). Den anderen kenn ich net (ist aber ebenfalls einer aus der ehemaligen Großgattung Cichlasoma )


----------



## Hagalaz (20. Nov. 2011)

*AW:  Aquarienpflanzen*

Ok danke endlich weis ich wie der genau heißt *notier*^^
bei dem anderen werde ich dann eben wieter suchen


----------



## Garfield (21. Nov. 2011)

*AW:  Aquarienpflanzen*

Hi ,

die ersten beiden wurden ja schon identifiziert, wobei die Rotkeil noch die am einfachsten zu identifizierenden Heros sind.
Das andere scheinen *Parachromis loiselli* zu sein.


----------



## Hagalaz (21. Nov. 2011)

*AW:  Aquarienpflanzen*

Hi klasse danke endlich weis ich was das für einer ist


----------

